# Connecting THR22-100 directv HD receiver to wireless



## nffrench (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,
I just installed the THR22-100 directv TIVO HD receiver and additionally using the wireless bridge from DirecTV, but we cannot get the receiver to recognize the connection. The wirelss works, verified and used everyday, the bridge "appears" connected by the LED indicators, but still no luck getting THR22 to connect.

Any ideas?

We are using the top port (as I saw from other posts).

Does the encryption type matter? We are using WPA2 with AES encryption.


thanks,
Niall


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Please answer the questions I asked in reply to your other post.


----------



## nffrench (Feb 26, 2012)

It does appear now to have an IP address, and connecting to the service is not working.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If it has an IP address it is at least communicating with the bridge and perhaps the router. Does the IP show up in the list of assigned IPs at your router? What is it showing for an IP?


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a setup for all my av toys. Wireless bridge feeding into an old netgear switch and Ethernet running to various boxes. minimal cost minimal fuss, makes life easy for us.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I use a Belkin gaming adapter as a wireless bridge and it works just fine.


----------



## BadazzZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

midas said:


> I use a Belkin gaming adapter as a wireless bridge and it works just fine.


Is the TiVo unit that it works with a THR22-100 ???

It appears that the "new" THR22 (A TiVo unit offered by DirecTV for HD recordings since about 12/2011) does not work with bridge units, and must be wired to the router, at least according to DirecTV support.

Note that ALL of TiVo's own wireless network adapters specificcally state that the DO NOT work with the DirecTV HD DVR.

I cannot believe that TiVo didn't include a wireless capability built directly into the box. My cell phone can utilize my home WiFi network, but the TiVo can't ???? Really ???? :down:


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

BadazzZ06 said:


> Is the TiVo unit that it works with a THR22-100 ???
> 
> It appears that the "new" THR22 (A TiVo unit offered by DirecTV for HD recordings since about 12/2011) does not work with bridge units, and must be wired to the router, at least according to DirecTV support.
> 
> ...


Yes, my THR22 works with a bridge unit. When you're using a bridge it looks exactly like a wired cable to the THR22. That's different than a wireless adapter.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am not that tech savy. Could you provide a link for one of these "bridge units"?
Thanks.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Let me Google that for you.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

Trebor1 said:


> I am not that tech savy. Could you provide a link for one of these "bridge units"?
> Thanks.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=JgRtT6-OLeWW0QHCmIWwBg&ved=0CMMBEPMCMAY

This one was reviewed over at dbstalk.com and the reviews were pretty good. My old set up worked ok for up to 2 hour sd movies but choked on the hd shows and movies. The new trendnet unit is nice in that it was an easy setup and it has 4 wired ports so I can hook up all of my av toys with one bridge. It functions flawlessly for us.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

billux said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=JgRtT6-OLeWW0QHCmIWwBg&ved=0CMMBEPMCMAY
> 
> This one was reviewed over at dbstalk.com and the reviews were pretty good. My old set up worked ok for up to 2 hour sd movies but choked on the hd shows and movies. The new trendnet unit is nice in that it was an easy setup and it has 4 wired ports so I can hook up all of my av toys with one bridge. It functions flawlessly for us.


Thank you, Billux. It looks like a good starting place to educate myself as to how all this works.


----------



## BadazzZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

midas said:


> Yes, my THR22 works with a bridge unit. When you're using a bridge it looks exactly like a wired cable to the THR22. That's different than a wireless adapter.


Which specific bridge unit is working for you ???

I have a Cisco/Linksys WET610N Bridge unit. The THR22 connects to my router, and I can, for instance, display pictures stored on my laptop on the TV attached to the THR22.

However, when I go to SETTINGS and command the TiVo to CONNECT TO TiVo SERVICE, It fails. It makes it through the PREPARE stage, but during the CONNECT process it fails at GETTING ACCOUNT STATUS.

It appears that the TiVo is unable to make an internet connection through the router, yet it is connected to the router via the bridge, and wireless connections work fine with other devices on the router.

Again, DirecTV support says that only a "wired" connection will work, that a bridge does not work in any configuration they have tried.

Would really appreciate hearing what specific bridge/bridges work with the THR22 ... and if I can get a working connection to the internet I will gladly pass the info back to DirecTV support.

Thank you.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

BadazzZ06 said:


> Which specific bridge unit is working for you ???
> 
> Would really appreciate hearing what specific bridge/bridges work with the THR22 ... and if I can get a working connection to the internet I will gladly pass the info back to DirecTV support.
> 
> Thank you.


Look up a couple of posts trendnet has a good solution.


----------



## pfanson (Apr 23, 2012)

I just had the new HD DirecTivo installed a few weeks ago and also struggled to make the connection wirelessly to my network / router. I tried calling DirecTV and they had absolutely no idea how to help. 

However, I solved the problem myself by just going to Best Buy and buying a Universal WiFi Internet Adapter. The model I found (the only thing that looked like it might work) is the Netgear WNCE2001 

This seems cheaper than anything else I have seen recommended, and it is available in a brick and mortal store. I even was able to power the device using the USB port on the back of the TiVo. Installation was also very straightforward. Just wanted to try to save people some headaches.


----------



## Klew99 (Nov 26, 2012)

What feature does wireless bring above wire internet? I would like to acess my tivo unit remotely but it appears you cannot do this since there is no home connect


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No difference in features. There is very little you can do as far as "connecting to" the THR22. Just online scheduling.


----------



## Rainybeet (Dec 13, 2012)

BadazzZ06 said:


> Is the TiVo unit that it works with a THR22-100 ???
> 
> It appears that the "new" THR22 (A TiVo unit offered by DirecTV for HD recordings since about 12/2011) does not work with bridge units, and must be wired to the router, at least according to DirecTV support.
> 
> ...


This is because Direct TV had to be dragged kicking and screaming into working with Tivo, and they do everything that they can possibly do to point out how much better their own stuff is, even though their own DVRs are horrible, and searching for shows is impossible (You cannot search by series title, any search returns the title of episodes. Even if you search for an actress like Sarah Michelle Gellar, you will not get Buffy, you will only see the titles of Buffy episodes, like Hush, or Welcome to the Hellmouth, with no mention of Buffy).


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The THR22 hardware is identical to the HR22. Neither includes a wireless adapter but both work with DirecTV's DECAW adapter. They also work with wireless bridges.


----------



## cword (Nov 4, 2015)

I went as far as to replace my first receiver a year or so ago. No matter what, put a static IP address on your Tivo! These wireless range extenders work fine if they ALSO HAVE A STATIC IP ADDRESS. 
All the symptoms posted here were resolved using static IP addresses. Promise you!


----------

